# Hellllllllllllllllllllp!



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

Here is the deal. After many years and cars, I finally have one that lasts. It is a 1995 Altima GL. I love this car! 
I am asking if anyone has some ideas to make it look even better. I have never been in a wreck so the body is great. I am looking to increase the performance and handling. The sound system is fine as so the paint job. It is severly lacking in horsepower. The milage is...103K
Any help would be great! Thanks


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

as far as performance parts, I would stay with simple bolt on's. DO a search for CAI (cold air intake), mufflers, hearders, springs. You should find lots of info this way.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

you have an altima GL? ive never heard of a GL before... anyways, go to www.southwestautoworks.com theyve pretty much got everything youll need for now. alex and kevin run the place and are kewl people to deal with.


----------

